# Good non-Chopin Mazurkas and Polonaises and Nocturnes



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What are the best Mazurkas and Polonaises that aren't by Chopin. I know three Balakirev Mazurkas and several Scriabin Mazurkas that I really like. John Field was the original nocturne guy and some of his are great. WF Bach wrote a completely different kind of Polonaise in his works.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Faure's Nocturnes:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^@ Jalex

That's some cookin' stuff! Unique and apart from Chopin's style. I'm always looking for repertoire apart from Chopin's music itself, which is good, but I'd rather not play it because its so popular. I'll add this one to my wish list for what I'll play one day.

Also, I'm not accustomed to Hamelin's playing being so expressive.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Field nocturnes were the 'fertile ground' upon which Chopin grew the genre. Chopin's (as a group anyway) are unmatched. The range of effective interpretation they offer is both subtle and remarkable.

Polonaises and mazurkas are fairly common bases for compositions by other Poles (and some Russians). Szymanowski composed quite a few mazurkas; those dedicated to Arthur Rubinstein (and recorded by him) are excellent. Liszt composed a couple polonaises that I enjoy. Even Alkan composed a nocturne, which sounds like Alkan.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^Ooh, Alkan!

And as for Chopin's Nocturne's being unmatched and the whole, I am afraid you are right and that is one aspect of Chopin's music that I feel will be unavoidable(I mean that in a good way, I'm going to be too tempted to play them).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A great Nocturne by Balakirev, I love this tune.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Liadov Mazurka


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> ^^^Ooh, Alkan!
> 
> And as for Chopin's Nocturne's being unmatched and the whole, I am afraid you are right and that is one aspect of Chopin's music that I feel will be unavoidable(I mean that in a good way, I'm going to be too tempted to play them).


Chopin composed most of his nocturnes within civilized confines, and they are usually interpreted in a 'civilized' way; but when evening morphs into night, the night creatures come out; usually human in the urbs, usually otherwise in the borderlands. Weissenberg provides subtle hints, and opportunities for unease, in his interpretations.

 >  >


----------

